# VK - Zeus RTA & Wismec Reuleaux RX2



## Gizmo (9/11/17)

New Arrivals!

Wismec Reuleaux RX2 20700 Mod
Geekvape Zeus RTA

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Awesome new stuff coming in @Gizmo ! So sad that my wife has my wallet on a serious diet 

A black Zeus on a black Rabox Mini would just be too amazing!


----------

